# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  فتح الأقفال بشرح تحفة الأطفال للجمزوري

## القارئ المليجي

كتاب ((فتح الأقفال بشرح تحفة الأطفال))
النظم والشرح كلاهما للشيخ/ سليمان بن حسين بن محمد الجمزوري .. الشهير بالأفندي.
= = =
طُبِع هذا الشرح قبل ذلك طبعات، قام بتحقيق بعضها والتعليق عليه أعلامٌ من أئمَّة هذا الشأن، مثل/ الشيخ علي بن محمد الضباع، والشيخ عبد الفتاح القاضي، وكلاهما من شيوخ المقارئ بالديار المصرية.
= = =
ثم كانت هذه الطبعة المحققة التي قام عليها: أبو أسامة جمال بن نصر بن عبد السلام.
نسأل الله أن ينفع بها كما نفع بأصلها.
= = =
الكتاب في المرفق.
وعلى هذا الرابط عرْض الكتاب على شبكة الألوكة:
http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/27781/
http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/27951/
http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/28102/
http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/28339/
http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/28417/

----------


## أسـامة

جزاك الله خيرًا، ونفع بك.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

جزاكم الله خيرا
وهذه نسخة منسقة من الكتاب:
رابط مباشر 
صفحة التحميل

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جزى الله الأستاذ أبا حاتم خير الجزاء.
ولنا طلب لو تكرَّمت .... إعادة تنسيق هذا الكتاب أيضًا: منحة ذي الجلال

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> جزى الله الأستاذ أبا حاتم خير الجزاء.
> ولنا طلب لو تكرَّمت .... إعادة تنسيق هذا الكتاب أيضًا: منحة ذي الجلال


تفضل أخي:
http://www.mediafire.com/?7wxq9f1bmacvuzn

----------


## القارئ المليجي

شكر الله لك، وجزاك خير الجزاء.

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

